# Sand?



## Xsvfan1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Ok I have various pins soaking in acid/peroxide solution. Well I let it soak and do its things for a little over 2 weeks. I agitate it a few times a day. Well I decided to look into it and noticed a white chunk ok it and it's has most of the pins clumped up with like a whiteish crystal layer over the top. Well I poked it to see if it was hard or soft and it broke up like sand. There was alot of it. So I dumped some out to investigate. It all broke up pretty easily but it's mixed into everything. Like a sand looking stuff.... anyone ever have that and know what it is? I've done many runs with a/p and never ran into this. Only variable is the temp. It's getting cold and I keep it on a hot plate when I'm home but when I'm gone it's in my garage at like 55+ f.

Will take pictures if requested just never ran into it before.


----------



## butcher (Oct 26, 2021)

Sounds like you have cuprous chloride as well as possible other metallic chloride salts like lead chloride, Have you tried rejuvenating your solution?

You can convert insoluble cuprous chloride (white salts) into soluble cupric chloride (brown cuprous/cupric solution) or (green cupric chloride solution) rejuvenating the solution to dissolve more copper and other base metals.

Sand is insoluble silica which would be insoluble in water or in this type of acidic solution.

Your white chloride salts, the ions or salts of the metal dissolved and salts or ions of the former acid that dissolved the metals, these ionic salts of chlorides are normally soluble, but under different conditions than you have them in now.

Do you understand the cupric chloride leaching process you are using, if not you should study it.


----------



## Xsvfan1 (Oct 26, 2021)

butcher said:


> Sounds like you have cuprous chloride as well as possible other metallic chloride salts like lead chloride, Have you tried rejuvenating your solution?
> 
> You can convert insoluble cuprous chloride (white salts) into soluble cupric chloride (brown cuprous/cupric solution) or (green cupric chloride solution) rejuvenating the solution to dissolve more copper and other base metals.
> 
> ...


I am still newish to all of this. I'm still learning all the different effects of the chemicals when mixed. I've mostly studied each part individually. Not when mixed. I know they dissolve and create metal salts. This I am unsure of but I don't believe this is a metal salt. I've drained the contents and rinsed several time trying to get it to dissolve away. It just turned into sand like substance when I did that. Tried water, hcl, and peroxide all separately aswell as with anf without heat and I could get it to dissolve. That's when I decided to post here to see if it's something I should leave alone incase it's something unsafe to mess with.

Thank you for the information I shall keep studying. Think that's my favorite part of this hobby. Gets your brain going and always new information.


----------



## Martijn (Oct 26, 2021)

You rinsed with water? White copper 1 chloride is not soluble in water. You can rinse all you want, it will not dissolve unless you use HCL. 
That's how this game works. Dissolve some metals while some won't, separate the dissolved salts using their different properties or selective precipitation. We use those differences to be able to separate the different metals from each other. 

It is a metal salt if you have put only acid and metals in the mix. Any metal dissolved by an acid and bonded to part of the acid's elements be it soluble or insoluble is called a salt. 
Test a small bit in a test tube by adding some HCL. 

Martijn.


----------



## Junior2021 (Feb 22, 2022)

Martijn said:


> Você lavou com água? O cloreto de cobre 1 branco não é solúvel em água. Você pode enxaguar o quanto quiser, ele não se dissolverá a menos que você use HCL.
> É assim que este jogo funciona. Dissolva alguns metais enquanto outros não, separe os sais dissolvidos usando suas diferentes propriedades ou precipitação seletiva. Usamos essas diferenças para poder separar os diferentes metais uns dos outros.
> 
> É um sal metálico se você colocar apenas ácido e metais na mistura. Qualquer metal dissolvido por um ácido e ligado a parte dos elementos do ácido, seja ele solúvel ou insolúvel, é chamado de sal.
> ...


OtimaÓtimo aula de conhecimento


----------



## Junior2021 (Feb 22, 2022)

butcher said:


> Parece que você tem outros conhecimentos como possíveis, bem informados, como conhecimento de chumbo. Você já tentou rejuvenescer sua solução?
> 
> Você pode resolver a solução de cobreso em soluções aquosas (solução de alumínio cúprica) rejuvenescendo a outros (solução de alumínio cúprica/cúprica) rejuvenescendo a outros (solução de alumínio cúprica mais cobre e) outros solventes para solução de cuprico verde).
> 
> ...


Boa noite,
obrigado pelo conhecimento meu amigo, onde eu posso ler sobre o processo de lixiviação, processo cúprico? Obrigado vocês são legais.


----------



## BShan (Feb 24, 2022)

This Library thread is old, but has lots of useful links: LIBRARY INDEX THREAD

The copper leaching process has many names. Here is a good read about this specifically. I found this link from the Library thread above. Acid Peroxide Process Information Thread Q & A's


----------

